# 2-farbiges Bild



## paladin (18. Juli 2001)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein kleines (für mich seltenes) Problem. Ich soll ein Bild erstellen, das später gedruckt wird (in ner Druckerei, professionell *g*). Jetzt mein Problem.

Das Bild darf NUR 2 farbig werden (schwarz und rot). Wie lege ich das Teil an, dass es EXAKT zwei Farben hat? Das Problem ist, dass ich eine Schwarzebene z.B. nur mit 30% (also die Farbe wird ja dann grau) anzeige, sodass das nicht mehr ganz einfach zu unterscheiden ist. 

Hat da jemand ne Idee? ich hoff, ihr wisst, was mein Problem ist.. ist nämlich n bissle dumm zu erklären *g*

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps
paladin.


----------



## Matze (18. Juli 2001)

Ja, Duplex. Konvertiere das Bild in Graustufen (entweder über Modus oder suche über die Kanälepalette erstmal einen schönen Kanal wenn's in Farbe ist und dann über Modus) und wechsle dann von Graustufen in Duplexmodus. Dort gibst Du einfach als Farben Schwarz und rot an (erkundige Dich am besten bei der Druckerei nach den genauen Farben).


----------



## NoMA (18. Juli 2001)

diese feinen kleinen handy logos und bilder in WAP-seiten sind ja WBMP
(wireless bitmaps oda so) und da gibts irgendwo im internet plugins auch für PS, die ergebnisse sind jedenfalls geil, die ascii pixler könnten sowas nich besser machen


----------



## paladin (18. Juli 2001)

hm, das mit dem duplex sieht gut aus. allerdings habe ich im ursprünglichen bild (CMYK) als Farben SCHWARZ (RGB 0,0,0) und ROT (RGB 255,0,0). In meinem Duplex bild sieht das aber nicht mehr so aus.

Was hab ich denn da falsch gemacht!? Das blick ich noch net so ganz .. :/

danke,
paladin.


----------



## Matze (19. Juli 2001)

Hast Du zufällig noch eine reine Graustufenversion des Bildes? Dann versuch's mal mit der.

Aber vielleicht habe ich die Aufgabenstellung auch falsch verstanden. Wenn Du in dem Bild Farbbereiche reinen Schwarzes und reinen Rots brauchst (also zB Schwarzer Hintergrund und einen text in Rot), dann ist Duplex dafür nicht geeignet, das "peppt" die Graustufen des ganzen Bild mit einer zweiten Farbe auf.


----------

